

Chromium OS prerequisites: "You need to have Linux." - toppy
http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/building-chromium-os
You guys are joking, right?
======
mark_l_watson
I think I'll wait until a VirtualBox pre-built image is available. I did
recently go to the trouble of building the open source edition of the IntelliJ
IDEA IDE, but since I have no interest in hacking on Chromium OS, this looks
like a major time sink.

